# Air Corps Aviation - aircraft rebuilders.



## syscom3 (Oct 7, 2018)

Looks like these folks have a couple interesting rebuilds going on.

Shop Projects | AirCorps Aviation

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 7, 2018)

Bookmarked to follow the P-47


----------



## at6 (Oct 8, 2018)

Love the Harvard.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2018)

Interesting stuff!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 10, 2018)

All i can afford is one of the ladders...maybe


----------

